# The private lives of pigs



## Dean.Collins (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCtOSGkYeeU

smarter than you think


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking forward to watching this later tonight - my homeland
Thanks Dean


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

I watched this a few weeks ago, when you posted. I really liked it and have been watching all of them. Chickens are up next.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got finished watching this. EXCELLENT! Learned some stuff too. I had no idea that a pig only let its milk down for 20 seconds every hour! Wow! Interesting about the quality of milk being better up near the head - who would have thought that. 

Like Royd, that is our homeland & although we have no desire to go back to live sure would like to go for a visit! Never had pigs when we lived over there so would love to spend some time visiting farms that pasture raise theirs like we do here.

Liz


----------

